# Being a Loner is the Easy Life



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

All I have to worry about is balancing school, work and my own creative projects. No stupid drama, I'm never obligated to partake in anything I don't want to or listen to anyone's stupid problems. My life is so... simple, so free.

What do you think? Is being a loner the easy life, or are you still missing something in life?


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

i agree with your methods 100%

people love to add bull**** drama to peoples lives because they are dicks
adiffgdfgjh9e546agpa[ (i sneezed)


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

No matter what way you live your life, you're still going to be missing something. Having the choice between living as a loner and going out with people is the best way, that way you can stay at home when you want and then when you want to go out you can go out without feeling anxious.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah it is not like you won't be missing something if you're not a loner.. Recently I've been focusing on my studies and avoiding most people and activities, and this is making me crazy. This is not being a loner, a loner still has friends although only few or very few of them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Having people revolve around your life complicates things. But again, in human nature, most of us desire social and companionship. So in that regard, those very problems and social complications is what most of us prefer over and put up with if that means we won't have to be lonely (me included). But some different of course.


----------



## secondheadstatus (Sep 19, 2013)

If I was to never feel abnormal and defected while alone, I would prefer it. I can only see that socializing only requires entertaining or manipulating. 

On TV you see all of this as evidence...any hollywood star is only there due to social status...”fifteen minutes of fame” later on, someone else will come along! Rinse and repeat. 

So I kind of feel bad for them...justin beaber...enjoy the minutes of fame..later on, you will get replaced...tis the nature of hollywood manipulating...look what happened to the past hollywood stars?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes ;3


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

Totally agree but if I could find friends that wouldn't start drama then my life would be great...


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

I agree completely. Even without SA, I'm still an introvert. Being happy alone is a strength.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes i much prefer the Single life. The less i see of other People the happier i am and i dont think im missing anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheHopeless said:


> All I have to worry about is balancing school, work and my own creative projects. No stupid drama, I'm never obligated to partake in anything I don't want to or listen to anyone's stupid problems. My life is so... simple, so free.
> 
> What do you think? Is being a loner the easy life, or are you still missing something in life?


It's nice, but it is sad, too.


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is true- but a hard path to follow.
Plus when you have problems- you got noone to tell.


----------



## Social Reject (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't want to ruin the vibe.. but I have a different perspective. I've been a loner all my life and, personally, I find it pretty tough at times.

I've never had any friends or family to be like my "anchor" or "rock". Basically, I've lacked the safety net and pocket of warmth/coziness that would at least make me feel "accepted" or "loved" in this big wide world.

I feel like it's bad to have too many friends and also to have no friends at all. With too many friends, it's like Facebook irl. Lots of drama and not a lot of quality time to spend with friends or get personal with them. On the other hand, if you don't have any friends, I feel like you just lose your attachment to the world that's around you. You don't have "your people" to, you know, give you some human scale and to make you feel "alright".

Just my two cents. :/


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I completely disagree with you. I have a few close friends and they are the most wonderful people in the world. If you made the effort, I am sure you would find having friends to be rewarding too.

I get depressed when I am by myself too much.....


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

If you're wired to not care about other people and are completely self sufficient, good for you.

But if you're lonely and can't really do anything about it, the crushing solitude is hell. For your sake I hope you're not in denial.


----------



## xwastelandx (Oct 3, 2013)

I can kind of see your point, in a way. Like, as much as I'd love some real friends I can be myself around, when hanging out with a few new people I met, it was weird to adjust to having to like, sync our eating schedules and having her come into the bathroom with me, lol. So I guess in that sense, it's like, you get used to doing things your own way, and it's weird having to change that.


----------



## nervousGuy4eva (Oct 4, 2013)

i hate life and i hate this forum and i hate air and gravity and every atom, molecule that exists! i hate even having to ttype this and i hate that im scared and nervous at the sametime right now and everytime even when im sleeping im shy to talk to people in my dreams! im so ****ed up that i get paranoid and try to prevent contact to an extreme, that i avoid eye contact with every livin thing! i dont even like 2 see myself in the mirror cuz im scared its someone lese tryin to have a conversation i feel like i wanna disapear forever in a no where place!!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I read a quote once that I really liked, it went something like this : "*If you're lonely when you're alone, you're in bad company.*"

So yes, I totally agree on this. Being outside of the social hell-hole is very beneficial. My best academical achievements came from prolonged periods of isolation and studying, not having to deal with any other problems. I don't know why some people in this thread considering this situation/view as "sad", but we're all different so who am I to judge.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I don't know... I've been on both sides of the fence and I always felt I had more support when the going got tough when I had friends because my family barely even knows I exist... It was my birthday yesterday and none of them even remembered... Not that that's really a tradgedy in its self... its just kind of depressing when you know they went through the trouble of planning my sister a party for 3 weeks in advance and then they just totally forget about you... And its not even like she 10 or something... She's 24


----------



## mrserjod (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, whe you are younger then it really is easier to be a loner, but i still think that when you are getting older, you need someone besides you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really. Only depends on the person.


----------



## Dious (Oct 5, 2013)

Loneliness kills me, but I love it at the same time - it's very conflicting. I've only ever dealt with drama and people putting me down etc. so, I don't know why I still want people in my life. Any interaction with another person is an opportunity to lead to hurt - I guess it's human nature, though. Hopefully you enjoy being a loner for a long time, it sucks being dependent.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you mean loner as in completely alone, like no family or friends? I don't have friends but I have my family so I'm not a complete loner. But Idk..if you mean friends..it has its pros and cons. There can be a lot of drama in a group of friends. I don't miss that. Like telling something to one friend and then that friend goes and tells the other one and it causes dumb fights. Urg.

I mostly just miss laughing with friends, having fun..some people might say that is easy to find someone to just have fun with.. but for me it isn't!! It's like I need someone that matches my exact sense of humor or else I don't have fun. I guess I'm picky. :roll


----------



## Anxious Aussie (Aug 30, 2013)

Codex said:


> I agree completely. Even without SA, I'm still an introvert. Being happy alone is a strength.


Hey, I saw your comments and they really struck me as true - I'd never thought like that. You are right, it is a strength and quite often I'm happy on my own too

Thanks again, all the best


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

being a loner sucks. Nobody wants to be alone 24/7. Its impossible to succeed in life without the love from someone else.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When you have depression its even worst. Basically your life goes down hill.


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

It sounds normal that you can live lonely but practically we need someone who can take care of us and specially at the time when you are feeling upset and emotional.


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

*happines*

Do you think spreading happiness to others can increase your own happiness??


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheHopeless said:


> All I have to worry about is balancing school, work and my own creative projects. No stupid drama, I'm never obligated to partake in anything I don't want to or listen to anyone's stupid problems. My life is so... simple, so free.
> 
> What do you think? Is being a loner the easy life, or are you still missing something in life?


yes, I totally agree with you , I'm loner and I enjoy being alone. I never understood why people need other people to be happy LOL.


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

TheHopeless said:


> All I have to worry about is balancing school, work and my own creative projects. No stupid drama, I'm never obligated to partake in anything I don't want to or listen to anyone's stupid problems. My life is so... simple, so free.
> 
> What do you think? Is being a loner the easy life, or are you still missing something in life?


For now it is. What if you become sick and need care or people to rely on when your older. Where are all those friends you never needed? How awkward and uneasy are you going to be feeling a round people who are trying to help you thanks to a life time avoiding them.


----------

